# [SOLVED] Can I remove or delete these?



## SwiftyOne (May 17, 2010)

Hi all 

The way I work with Windows 7 means that, I have to have "Show hidden files and drives" showing. ::wink: So, I've had Windows 7 about 3 months on a new gaming rig, and have noticed in my folder, which is here: *C:\Users\Swifty* a build up of these files NTUSER.DAT{0ebf3a81-250f-11e1-bc25-806e6f6e6963}.TM.blf..(That's just ONE file, but they all have numbers very similar) when I say build up I mean to over 35 of these files in 3 months and rising.
I know if I check off "Show hidden files and drives" these all go to "Hidden" But I 'd like to know if it's safe to remove these or delete these. Why? well, it's a bit silly really, they look out of place in my folder that I created  Is that a good enough reason to want rid :blush:

Thanks for any info you can give :thumb:

Swifty


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can I remove or delete these?*

Hi, windows will try to prevent you from deleting them, NTUSER.dat contains your user settings. It is in effect the hive HKEY_CURRENT_USER so DO not remove it. To do so would really be silly.


----------



## SwiftyOne (May 17, 2010)

*Re: Can I remove or delete these?*

Thank you for your quick reply...Aah OK, will leave well alone....But why do these files keep building up? I haven't changed any of my settings since I created my Swifty folder, would not just the ONE file do?

Swifty


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Can I remove or delete these?*

I believe if you installed anything, changed your desktop, theme, etc... those are the settings file associated to your user profile.



> *Profile contents*
> 
> _NTUSER.DAT_ - Within the root of the profile, a file named NTUSER.DAT contains the user's personalized settings for the majority of software installed on the computer, including Windows itself. When the user logs on, NTUSER.DAT becomes merged with the computer's registry, such that it appears as the HKEY_CURRENT_USER branch of the registry tree. NTUSER.DAT is held open for writing (i.e., 'locked') for the entire time the user remains logged on, hence somewhat paradoxically this file cannot be copied or backed up by its owner, but only by another user, whilst the owner is logged off.
> _My Documents_ - This folder is intended to contain the user's work, and in Windows XP-aware programs, dialog boxes will typically prompt the user to store documents here. 'My Documents' as a shortcut also appears on the desktop, and in My Computer. It is here that these shortcuts point.
> ...


*Source: Microsoft Windows profile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## SwiftyOne (May 17, 2010)

*Re: Can I remove or delete these?*

Thanks so much JackBauer_24  That's very interesting reading Come to thing about it, I do change a lot of setting, wallpaper, backgrounds, and such :facepalm: I think we can put this to bed now....Cheers guy's

Swifty


----------

